# pheasant/peacock farm



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Not sure if I should post this here or in poultry section, as it fits both.

Wife and I have been thinking about adding a business to our homestead. We have been discussing breeding and raising pheasants and peafowl.
If we do this, our thoughts are to start with trios of red gold and yellow gold pheasants and a pair or trio of blue indigo peafowl.

I know this isn't exactly a high demand market, but could be fun and quite interesting.
Our plans are to start with a 10 by 10 by 6foot high pen for each variety of pheasant and a little larger for the peafowl.
If thing go well with that, we are looking at the possibility of getting state DNR approval and adding ringneck pheasants, then possibly another variety or two of peafowl.

I guess I am posting here to ask for outside opinions. Has anyone here raised ornamental birds for sale? 
Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I tired raising pheasants one year, ended up putting them all in the freezer. Beautiful birds but little to no demand for them in my market and trying to keep up with birds that LOVE to fly away became a pain the tushy. We had a totally covered area, but I swear they'd wait for me to come in, distract me and let one escape. :hair I'll stick with chickens. I can make more with eggs and meat from them. 
Not trying to discourage you, they just weren't for me.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you. I understand about them trying to escape. I had a pair a few years ago....notice I said HAD....


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think there is a taxidermy market for them. Or you could learn how to mount them yourself.

We raised ringnecks one time. When I butchered them the breast measured 2 1/2" thick and was really good tasting.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Look into pelting them out , crafters and fly tyers buy them and you get to keep the meat to eat . Look on ebay for pricing ideas


----------



## CrazyMooseFarm (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a neighbor that took in peafowl. They are noisy during breeding season, their sounds carry and echo. They roam. Great flyers. It took three people to corner a loose male when it got out looking for a mate (its girlfriend had died). It takes 3 to 4 years for the full feathering to come in. They live a good twenty plus years too.


----------

